# Tivo Stream 4K borks my LG OLED and the CEC / ARC connection?



## pgoelz (May 1, 2005)

This is a weird one... anyone else seen it? Bear with me... this does seem to involve the Tivo Stream 4K. 

Twice now, my LG OLED has abruptly shut off while watching the Tivo Bolt (on HDMI1). When this happens, my Yamaha AV receiver (on HDMI3 and used only for sound via ARC) does not shut off. When I turn the TV on again, everything works except that there is no sound through the AV receiver and the receiver also no longer powers on and off with the TV. Unplugging the TV and receiver and restarting / rebooting everything as well as changing the cable between the TV and the receiver does NOT restore normal operation..... the TV powers on and off normally but the AV receiver does not power on and off with the TV and also does not indicate it is receiving sound from the TV. Yes, ARC is still enabled as is HDMI-CEC control. 

But here's the weird part...... both times this has happened, NOTHING seems to restore normal operation..... until I unplug the Tivo Stream 4K from the TV (on HDMI2). BAM! Normal operation restored! I assume the Stream is capable of turning the TV off via HDMI-CEC but I'm not sure I understand how it could affect the ARC sound channel on another HDMI port. But twice now it seems to. Coincidence? 

Anyone else? At this point I am not looking for a solution, I am merely curious..... I have had so many issues with the stream that I have reverted to using my Roku. I left the Stream 4K plugged in and powered so I could play with it, but no longer. The Stream is dead to me  

I would love to work with Tivo to help them resolve all the issues I have run into because I actually like the Stream and what it can do. But that seems to be a totally lost cause. When you call Tivo to report an issue, they are 100% focused on resolving user issues and never stop to consider that the problem might be on their end. 

Paul


----------



## burntoc (Jul 23, 2013)

Yeah, this Stream has an absolutely broken HDMI implementation somewhere. It stops working ALL the time, CEC or no CEC, until I restart the device. Fire TV - just fine.


----------



## rel12561 (Oct 29, 2005)

Same thing with my LG TV and ATMOS soundbar. There are times it fights with every other device I've got connected to the TV and it works one minute and not the next until I reboot it. If I switch to it from Xbox, it have to manually choose the HDMI port. All other devices work without a problem. 

There's lots wrong with the Tivo 4k Stream as far as operation and the remote is concerned. Reboot fixes it for a day or two and then it's back to the nonsense again.


----------

